# now I just need the mill!



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have 4 batches of 8 dozen per batch dehydrated eggs ready to be milled, and I just ordered 3x 40lb pails of wheat from Costco.com 

Now I just need the mill! c'mon cyber monday, give me a good deal!!!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Did you find anything? What kind did you buy?


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

If you don't find any good deals on a new one, try checking out garage/estate sales and auctions. I got two of them at a local auction for $5 each.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Okay, let's say I have no idea what you are talking about (because I don't). Mill a dehydrated egg? Is that like making your own powdered eggs or something?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Okay, let's say I have no idea what you are talking about (because I don't). Mill a dehydrated egg? Is that like making your own powdered eggs or something?


correct! so when I dehydrated the eggs on the dehydrator, they are crisp and can be broken into smaller pieces really easily, the first batch i was doing exactly that with a potato masher. But, as you get past a certain point, the potato smasher really isnt getting all that much done for you, you've got a collection of some powder, and then varying sizes of chunks left over from sand sized grit all the way up to just smaller than pea sized.

I haven't tried rehydrating those yet but my suspicion is that it wouldn't work very well. The formulas people generally accept for that is 1 Tsp of egg POWDER + 2 Tsp of water, but since this is a gravel sized chunk, I dont know how much powder it really represents, and I also don't think it would reabsorb the water really well.

The upside to doing my own eggs is that Mtn House wants $42 per coffee can of powdered egg. I can do them at approx $14 per 10 dozen. They are advertising a much longer shelf life than most other people are talking about with powdered egg, but I'm thinking after I powder them completely, I could put them into smaller sized packets and run through my Food Saver vacuum sealer, and if I was really going to do it up right, I could buy those bags of 50 food safe moisture absorption packets and drop one of those into each vacuum sealed pouch that I make.

Anyway... that's that plan. Worst case scenario, I'm out 50 or 60 bucks if I do not eat all these eggs. I've blown more money than that on far worse ideas that didnt have any practical application if there's a collapse, so I'm feeling good about this. If I really do need them they're there, and I'll probably date all of this stuff and start refilling the supply as time goes on and do a FIFO thing if food prices skyrocket for any reason.


----------



## cpiano (Aug 7, 2012)

Okay, so I have done the mill thing. I have a Country Living Grain Mill with a motor. It works great, but takes up a BIG foot print in the kitchen. It does not work quite so great when I sprout the wheat and dehydrate it. (The grandkids can't handle the wheat unless sprouted first. Some are adopted and birth mom was on drugs and on and on so their system is more delicate than most.) Then, I tried just using the attachment for my Kitchen Aid. Then I graduated to using my Food Processor for dehydrated things and burned up the motor. One day while in Costco, I watched the BlendTec man doing his demonstration. DH remarks to me......maybe that will do everything. He bought me one. I thought he was crazy at the time, but it is amazing. I grind wheat with it and it pulverizes the dehydrated products in seconds. You do need a second container for the wheat grinding as it dings the side of the container. No, I do not own stock in BlendTec. I don't sell them and don't know anyone that does, but after 40 years of canning, dehydrating, etc., I love the BlendTec. 

The eggs. They will pulverize and store well. My advice is to store the powdered egg in pint jars and use your food saver attachment to remove the air. They keep....well....nearly forever that way. I have had bags fail. Jars don't get puncture holes. Just my experience. I am sure others will have had different results and they are correct as well......It is whatever works for you.

I am anxious to hear how your eggs do and how you use them. Please report back and let us know!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dakine said:


> I haven't tried rehydrating those yet but my suspicion is that it wouldn't work very well. The formulas people generally accept for that is 1 Tsp of egg POWDER + 2 Tsp of water, but since this is a gravel sized chunk, I dont know how much powder it really represents, and I also don't think it would reabsorb the water really well.


Something you can try, with the unmilled eggs t is to mix the water and egg and let it soak for a while then use a stick blender to mix it. If there are still lumps in it, let it soak a while longer and repeat with the stick blender.

It can be a pain in the butt but it works.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

cpiano said:


> Okay, so I have done the mill thing. I have a Country Living Grain Mill with a motor. It works great, but takes up a BIG foot print in the kitchen. It does not work quite so great when I sprout the wheat and dehydrate it. (The grandkids can't handle the wheat unless sprouted first. Some are adopted and birth mom was on drugs and on and on so their system is more delicate than most.) Then, I tried just using the attachment for my Kitchen Aid. Then I graduated to using my Food Processor for dehydrated things and burned up the motor. One day while in Costco, I watched the BlendTec man doing his demonstration. DH remarks to me......maybe that will do everything. He bought me one. I thought he was crazy at the time, but it is amazing. I grind wheat with it and it pulverizes the dehydrated products in seconds. You do need a second container for the wheat grinding as it dings the side of the container. No, I do not own stock in BlendTec. I don't sell them and don't know anyone that does, but after 40 years of canning, dehydrating, etc., I love the BlendTec.
> 
> The eggs. They will pulverize and store well. My advice is to store the powdered egg in pint jars and use your food saver attachment to remove the air. They keep....well....nearly forever that way. I have had bags fail. Jars don't get puncture holes. Just my experience. I am sure others will have had different results and they are correct as well......It is whatever works for you.
> 
> I am anxious to hear how your eggs do and how you use them. Please report back and let us know!


I too love the BlendTec. It's as awesome as she says it is. Grinds the wheat up nice and fine.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

cpiano said:


> Okay, so I have done the mill thing. I have a Country Living Grain Mill with a motor. It works great, but takes up a BIG foot print in the kitchen. It does not work quite so great when I sprout the wheat and dehydrate it. (The grandkids can't handle the wheat unless sprouted first. Some are adopted and birth mom was on drugs and on and on so their system is more delicate than most.) Then, I tried just using the attachment for my Kitchen Aid. Then I graduated to using my Food Processor for dehydrated things and burned up the motor. One day while in Costco, I watched the BlendTec man doing his demonstration. DH remarks to me......maybe that will do everything. He bought me one. I thought he was crazy at the time, but it is amazing. I grind wheat with it and it pulverizes the dehydrated products in seconds. You do need a second container for the wheat grinding as it dings the side of the container. No, I do not own stock in BlendTec. I don't sell them and don't know anyone that does, but after 40 years of canning, dehydrating, etc., I love the BlendTec.
> 
> The eggs. They will pulverize and store well. My advice is to store the powdered egg in pint jars and use your food saver attachment to remove the air. They keep....well....nearly forever that way. I have had bags fail. Jars don't get puncture holes. Just my experience. I am sure others will have had different results and they are correct as well......It is whatever works for you.
> 
> I am anxious to hear how your eggs do and how you use them. Please report back and let us know!


Very cool, thanks! I didn't know foodsaver had an attachment for jarring so that is definitely something I will buy now.

http://www.amazon.com/FoodSaver-T03-0006-01-Regular-Mouth-Jar-Sealer/dp/B0000CFFS6

Right now for bulk storage I have them in 1/2 jars, so that would be 4*5.5 = 22 pints of eggs give or take when I'm done... okay! I can handle that and I need to keep expanding the number of jars I have anyway.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

So do eggs done this way get reconstituted and re fried? or used in breads? or ????? I have the dehydrator and a hand mill and will look into a blendtec or somthing maybe. I bought auguson farms eggs for baking with. and was looking at some for making scrambled eggs with but would be intrested in trying this.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> So do eggs done this way get reconstituted and re fried? or used in breads? or ????? I have the dehydrator and a hand mill and will look into a blendtec or somthing maybe. I bought auguson farms eggs for baking with. and was looking at some for making scrambled eggs with but would be intrested in trying this.


Both!!! 

you can use the egg powder as breakfast and reconstitute for scrambled eggs again, or you can put the powder and the water into your baking mix for whatever recipe you are working on it's equally good, according to everything I've read so far! how cool is that??


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

awesome if you use it let us know how it worked I"ll get the SO in the know so we can plan a batch. OH did you use any oil when you fried them?(the first time)


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> awesome if you use it let us know how it worked I"ll get the SO in the know so we can plan a batch. OH did you use any oil when you fried them?(the first time)


Negative on the oil! I read in threads here that if you do that, it contaminates the product and massively reduces the storage life. So I used (as recommended in posts I read) a non stick pan, and no oil or butter. I used milk, and various seasonings like pepper, chili powder, season salt... I was thinking at this point some kind of flavor is better than nothing so I just sort of tried a little bit of anything that sounded interesting.

I sampled each batch when scrambling them, they were fine! but I like spicy stuff so for me they seemed tame, I'm hoping that if I have to share them that they wont be toxic to someone else


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

OH! and I ordered the wondermill Jr Deluxe from pleasant hills today, in fact! I chose to buy directly from them because the price was the exact same as amazon resellers, but pleasant hill has zero shipping fees over $99 and no tax.

CA and it's taxes are a mystery to me... we should try harder to push even more businesses out of this state! 

I will post a Lessons Learned! I'd like to do it next week, except that is finals and skills tests week for county and state certification on my EMT classes, so I'll be focused on that. If I cant do it next week, I'll try to do it the 3rd week for sure!!!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

OH wow I bet a lil salt and some of the smoke powder would be awesome make em taste like they were fried in bacon grease when they were re fried in any kind of oil. And is as I suspected that they needed to be fried first without any oil at all. Hmm I can see much experimenting with this idea Thanks Again.


----------



## cpiano (Aug 7, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> So do eggs done this way get reconstituted and re fried? or used in breads? or ????? I have the dehydrator and a hand mill and will look into a blendtec or somthing maybe. I bought auguson farms eggs for baking with. and was looking at some for making scrambled eggs with but would be intrested in trying this.


Scrambling sort of.... not like fresh eggs obviously, but will do if you just have to have an egg and can't get one. Fried.....not so much.....sort of like a yellow rubber mat in texture. I've heard that if you add cream and coconut oil they do better. I don't know. I've never tried that. I only bake with ones I've done, but I'd like to hear from the resident expert, Davarm. He has done everything!!! I've learned so much from reading his posts.


----------

